# PCB surf fishing?



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting dragged to PCB from Pcola on Saturday and Sunday...some B&B in zip 32413. I'm not familiar with Panama City Beach, but I understand this place is right on the beach, so I'm probably going to throw a line out on Saturday from 10-2 or so...fish the tides.

Anyone know of anything specifically on the bite out that way? My guess is that pomps, reds, and sheepies are running anywhere from Pcola and on eastward, so it shouldn't be anything different from JB or Nat'l Seashore here in Pcola. 

Any tips, hunches, advice, or info is greatly appreciated.

Tight lines!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, sounds like your going to be on the west end. Unfortunately, our pompano bite has been nothing close to yalls. Its picking up but most folks are only picking up 1 or 2 fish here and there. Redfish are all in the surf. I have caught a few while throwing for pomps. They are mostly eating cut mullet. I have also been seeing some giant black drum along the beach.

Good news is out water is finally clearing up. This should make the pompano fishing much better. I expect to see alot of fish caught this weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Most likely you'll catch used condoms, beer bottles and maybe even a bikini bottom. Seeing how it is spring break.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Well, sounds like your going to be on the west end. Unfortunately, our pompano bite has been nothing close to yalls. Its picking up but most folks are only picking up 1 or 2 fish here and there. Redfish are all in the surf. I have caught a few while throwing for pomps. They are mostly eating cut mullet. I have also been seeing some giant black drum along the beach.
> 
> Good news is out water is finally clearing up. This should make the pompano fishing much better. I expect to see alot of fish caught this weekend.
> 
> Good luck!


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. And, yes....as fishheadspin notated, I am suddenly realizing it will be Spring Break there. Here's hoping that all the crazies are over in Pier Park and that direction. I'm guessing since it's a B&B, the home owners will be pretty vigilant about a shenanigan-free zone :thumbup:


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, didn't fare too well but had a good time nonetheless. Got out Saturday afternoon to a not too crowded beach. we were about 3 miles west of Pier Park so it wasn't too bad. Nothing Saturday afternoon or Saturday night. No surprise really...used live shrimp but only gave it about 1 1/2 hrs each time. Got up for one last go yesterday morning and about 7:45 got a good run on a nice sized red. Had him up on the shore and of course....he broke the line and retreated back to the ocean. Either way, when the line is wet, I'm happy. Hey, at least I got a look at him, right? Johnson's Beach this weekend...cross your fingers!


----------

